# PocketWizzard FlexTT1/5 as Remote Trigger issue



## WPJ (Nov 29, 2013)

hey I I was able to get a pretrigger and a standard cable dirt cheap, I wanted to be able to remote fire a camera, I have noticed one thing in my testing so far, if I am on high speed or low speed continuous every lick on the flextt1 results in 2 or 3 actuations on the remote camera.

just wondering if others have seen this or not

thanks


----------

